# Heavy 10 Carriage Lock Dimensions?



## CuriousRambler (May 29, 2020)

A question for anyone who's ever had their carriage lock out of their heavy 10: does it look like this one?




I've been missing mine since I bought the lathe some years ago. Just bought this one off ebay, which was an excited purchase for more than I care to admit, because I've been wanting it for years, and I've never seen an original one pop up for sale. Yes, I could machine one, or buy a new repro one, but there's something about being original.

Now, looking back at the auction, it's listed as (edit to correct): "_Original South Bend Heavy 9 10  Lathe Carriage Saddle Apron Lock,_" which my brain clearly read what it was hoping to see.

It doesn't want to fit in the machine. If I drop the apron, it will rest _almost_ in the right spot, but the bolt doesn't quite align. The rear ear (upper/right in the photo) doesn't come close to fitting into the apron. Searching here now, I found this post, which clearly shows a different piece.

Can anyone provide a sanity check, and confirm I bought the wrong piece in my haste? I hate to inquire about a refund before I'm certain I was stupid with the purchase, rather than being stupid with the installation.

I'm thinking I bought a 9/10k lock, in my excitement 

Thanks!


----------



## Asm109 (May 29, 2020)

Carriage stop is a separate item that clamps on front V way.  IT is used to stop the carriage at a repeatable location.


----------



## CuriousRambler (May 29, 2020)

Asm109 said:


> Carriage stop is a separate item that clamps on front V way.  IT is used to stop the carriage at a repeatable location.



Right, that was a typo on my part. Clearly what's pictured is not a carriage _stop_ for anything. I copy/pasted the actual auction title into the original post to prevent anyone's confusion.


----------



## Lastwagen (May 29, 2020)

FYI, here is the original from my SB 9” Junior....notice the crack, yes I superglued it back together. Like they say, Junior parts don’t fit anything but a Junior!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLK001 (May 29, 2020)

CuriousRambler said:


> A question for anyone who's ever had their carriage lock out of their heavy 10: does it look like this one?



That's not a H10 saddle lock.  It looks like this:




I've also included a plan to make your own.


----------



## silverhawk (May 30, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> That's not a H10 saddle lock. It looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 325821
> 
> ...


Right on the money, it is not one for a heavy 10. The one the original poster showed looks like a 9/10k saddle lock to me. 

joe


----------



## finsruskw (May 30, 2020)

silverhawk said:


> Right on the money, it is not one for a heavy 10. The one the original poster showed looks like a 9/10k saddle lock to me.
> 
> joe



Check this thread for more pic's
My lock on my '49 9A looks like the one pictured there on the right


----------



## SLK001 (May 30, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> Check this thread for more pic's
> My lock on my '49 9A looks like the one pictured there on the right



What thread?


----------



## finsruskw (May 31, 2020)

Sorry 'bout that, I forgot to hit the paste button!
Musta been a senior moment!









						Question about South Bend 9 saddle locks
					

Hi there. I have a new to me South Bend 9 and was wondering what the difference is between the 2 different saddle locks I've seen. My saddle seems to be missing this piece, and I'm not sure which one would be required. Any info would be greatly appreciated.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Babylon (Dec 3, 2021)

It's been a year since your post so you may have learned that the carriage lock is for a South Bend 9. If you still have the lock and want to sell it let me know the price.


----------



## Ski (Feb 7, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> That's not a H10 saddle lock.  It looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 325821
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I share your 10 saddle lock plans?


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ski said:


> Do you mind if I share your 10 saddle lock plans?



Not mine.  It was posted on a public forum, so there are no issues reposting or sharing.


----------



## Geo42 (Oct 30, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> That's not a H10 saddle lock.  It looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 325821
> 
> ...


This post was very helpful.  I used your posted drawing to make the carriage lock nut. Then I made a drawing for the screw and made it.  Both parts installed very easily on South Bend heavy 10 lathe and work well.  For the as made screw I modified the square nut to be 10 mm so I could use a common wrench with an Enco 12x36 metal lathe. The attached drawing has the standard South Bend 7/16 square flats.


----------



## JMBrewer (Nov 22, 2022)

Any idea whether this part might be compatible with a 13in lathe as well as the heavy 10? I’m about to start rebuilding a 13 I just bought and the carriage lock is missing on it as well


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 22, 2022)

JMBrewer said:


> Any idea whether this part might be compatible with a 13in lathe as well as the heavy 10? I’m about to start rebuilding a 13 I just bought and the carriage lock is missing on it as well



The 13" stop is larger than the 10".  I don't know how much larger, or if it is proportional.  So, "no", this part isn't compatible.  I don't own a 13" so I can't even measure one for you.


----------



## JMBrewer (Nov 22, 2022)

Maybe I can just use this as a template and just size accordingly. Will be a good project anyway


----------



## Geo42 (Nov 24, 2022)

I saw a carriage lock nut for a 12" south bend.  It was both wider and taller than the 10" lock nut.  Both are the same basic shape.  You can try measuring  the width of the slot in the saddle that the nut fits in to get that dimension.


----------

